# Trick for two-piece rod?



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've just un-wrapped the replacement top section of a 2-piece rod to find that it's sloppy where it connects to the bottom section. Is there something I can do the make this joint tighter? I'll contact the company but thought I'd ask here in the meantime. The only thing that comes to mind is a thigh layer of lacquer on the male section and then sand it down to fit neat, anyone had this problem before?


----------



## shadowrunner (Jan 18, 2013)

little bit of al foil or rice paper, or make the rubber swell a little, tis what I do cause I have no resin and the minister of war and finance won't let me buy it


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

shadowrunner said:


> little bit of al foil or rice paper, or make the rubber swell a little, tis what I do cause I have no resin and the minister of war and finance won't let me buy it


Thanks, just gave me an idea. I think the rubber bit may have gone astray on mine, if I replace it with something similar it should do the trick.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Is it a metal ferrule con?


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

anselmo said:


> Is it a metal ferrule con?


No, the tip is female and slips over the butt end. The more I think of it, the more I think there was never a rubber but there. I still have the original tip and it's a tighter fit than the replacement. I guess I'll just have to tinker.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Barrabundy said:


> anselmo said:
> 
> 
> > Is it a metal ferrule con?
> ...


Beeswax on the male slide


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Maybe you could put a light coat of spray primer on the male side. Build it up until you are happy.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions, I haven't tried anything yet, that light spin rod probably isn't going to see any action for a while now.


----------

